

Ask HN: Suggest me a Utilite like linux computer for free giveaway to kids - umrashrf

I know some kids I want to give Linux running computer for them to learn programming. I was looking into Utilite but that&#x27;s not yet released. Is there something like it already? Also Utilite will be out of budget if I am going to buy few of them. What would you suggest?
======
t0
Raspberry Pi

~~~
umrashrf
I think this is not much resourceful. I am sure they are not going to just use
it to learn programming. They would use it for browsing and basic stuff you
know.

~~~
zachlatta
The Raspberry Pi can do web browsing and other things you'd expect a basic
computer to do. It's nowhere near the fastest, but it works to some extent.

